# استفسار : كيف يتم التخلص من الحمأة المتصلبة في قاع بحيرة ؟ / يوجد تفصيل صوري



## Mohd Domais (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اولا اشكر كل المشاركين في هذا المنتدى القيم و الرائع

*مقدمة :*
منذ شهور وانا اقوم بالبحث و التنقيب في كل ما يتعلق بالتصريف 
وأمور المحافظة على البيئة .. و اقوم بعدها بإبتكار اساليب غير
مكلفة و سهلة التنفيذ لطرحلها على النشطاء في المدينة و تنفيذها
بما نستطيع جمعة من تبرعات

*نبذة*
اقوم حاليا بالمستحيل لإيجاد كل الحلول الممكنة لحل مشكلة دامت لأكثر من 30 سنة
في مدينة جدة (السعودية) وهي صب مياة المجاري في بحيرة شبة مغلقة ولا تتجدد
مياهها بشكل دوري




اضغط للتكبير
شاهد الموقع مباشرة : http://wikimapia.org/#lat=21.493684&lon=39.1744995&z=15&l=0&m=s​

عمق البحيرة حسب الإشاعات مابين 4-8 متر .. وفي احد اضعف الروايات 16 متر ... والارجح انها 8
ومازلت في اتصالات كثيرة مع جهات حكومية للوصول لمعلومات دقيقة عن العمق الحقيقي و عن
قراءات (جودة المياة / WQ) لإستخدامها في الحلول ... ولكن تعرفون صعوبة الدوائر الحكومية العربية !!
كل ما اعرفه عنها انها في حدود 4-8 متر و مياهها شديدة الخطورة و طينية (حسب اللوحات التحذيرية)

قامت بلدية المدينة (أمانة جدة) بتركيب مهويات(Floating Aerator / Mixers) مشابة للصور التالية










​وكان عددها 42 مهوي ... لم تمضي اشهر إلا وتعطلت كلها بالكامل .. و بعد الصيانة تشتغل مرة
وتنطقئ مرات .. ولكنها قامت بعمل شبة جيد و ذلك بتخفيفها للروائح النتنة التي اشتهرت بها جدة !!

الغريب في الامر انني قمت بزيارة احد محطات المعالجة التي تصب مياهها مباشرة في البحيرة و وجدت
ان المياة النهائية ، او الـ outlet نقية بدرجة كبيرة جدا و لا يوجد فيها رائحة ،، واضعف عملية معالجته كانت
نسبة النترات فيها 0.014 و هي اعلى نسبة تلوث مسجلة في مختبر المحطة .. اما الباقي فهي اقل من ذلك


*الحلول المقترحة*
رأيت مبدأيا استبدال المهويات الحالية و استبدالها بتقنية الـ Fine Bubbles والتي تقوم بعمل تهوية بالفقاعات
من اسفل لأعلى بضخ الهواء .. ويتم توزيعها و تكثيفها بشكل كبير جدا على طول البحيرة ... حسب التوزيع التالي




اضغط للتكبير​
ثم بعد ذلك يتم سحب مياة بحر نقية من البحر المفتوح على بعد 10 كلم و ضخها في أبعد نقاط للبحيرة
لعمل تجديد إضافي للمياة و تخفيف تركيز مياة محطة المعالجة .. كما هو موضح في الصورة التالية




اضغط للتكبير​
من وجهة نظري القاصرة و الغير متخصصة في المجال ، أرى ان هذا هل كافي و فعال
ولكن ماصدمني قبل ايام و خلال بحثي و جدت في احد المقالات ان حمأة البحيرة وصلت
لإرتفاع 3 متر !!!! وهي في حالة صلبة !!!!


*حالة أخرى جانبية*
من ينظر إلى قلب جدة النابض من الفضاء ، يرى اخضرار و عفانة شديدة فيها و شي محزن
لا يستطيع الشخص حتى من التمتع بالسباحة او حتى الجلوس بقرب الشاطئ بسبب الروائح
الكريهة للمياة (صرف صحي / بيارة) .. وهذه الصورة توضح ما استطعت ان اكتشفة من مصبات بنفسي




اضغط للتكبير​
*أسئلتي لكل الخبراء :*
- ما رأيكم في الحل المقترح من طرفي ؟ (التهوية بالفقاعات + ضخ المياة من البحر المفتوح)
- كيف يمكن التعامل مع حمأة وصلت إلى 3 متر !! وصلبة ؟!؟!
- كيف اعيد الحياة لشاطئ جدة الحزين؟ (من اخضر إلى ازرق تركوازي)


ولكم مني فائق الإحترام و التقدير
ملاحظة : انا مبرمج و مصمم معماري ولا افقة في امور المعالجة شي ، انما ماترونه من معلومات هي مكتسب في بضعة اشهر​


----------



## Mohd Domais (8 سبتمبر 2011)

معقولة لا يوجد أحد يعرف عن الحمأة المترسبة في القاعة ^_^ !!؟


----------



## eman.fr (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*Mr. Mohd. 
Is there any way we can contact you for more information regarding your project.
*


----------



## Mohd Domais (18 سبتمبر 2011)

نظرا لعدم تمكني من استخدام الرسائل الخاصة .. فقد قمت بتحديث بياناتي


----------



## eman.fr (18 سبتمبر 2011)

You will be contacted soon. Thank you.


----------



## omar sondak (14 ديسمبر 2011)

هذي والله كارثة بيئية 
الحل في منع كل مصادر صب المياه العادمة في البحر بما في ذلك المياه السطحية والامطار و معالجتها
و تزويد المدبنة بشبكات صرف صحي 
وترك البحر لوحدة يتغلب على الرواسب 
اما التهوية الموجودة فهي لا تكفي و يتطلب الامر وحدات تهوية كثيرة لحل المشكلة بهذا الاسلوب
اما ترك اكثر من 600 مصب مفتوح على البحر و الشكوى من الرائحة فلن ينفع ذلك​


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

